# Raptors Chapter Space Marine Squads (really pic heavy)



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey all,
time for me to dump all my pictures of my painted Raptors Space Marines.
I started assembling them after reading about them in the Forgeworld book, and after reading the Jungle Fighters story in the Imperial Guard Omnibus.
I wanted to make these guys as hardcore as possible, full John Rambo marines.

i apologise: i'm using my camera phone and these were all painted up fairly quickly for tabletop standard, and i STILL haven't gotten around to basing them, but here we go:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice looking Marines there buddy. I really like the color scheme you used. Do have some rep sir.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice painting skills, and good use of half a storm bolter from the imp gaurd vehicle accessory sprue. +rep


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's another WIP - the Captain. he doesn't fit with the army, being all gold and shiny, but until i can get more money, this will have to do.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Really nice paint job on your captain there. I like his gold and shiny bits. haha


----------

